# Name My Haunt



## ghoulygirl (Sep 26, 2011)

So this year I want to make my home haunt official. I don't want to just be "that house down the street with all the cool decorations" - so in years past I referred to our house a the "Carrillo Crypt" -since Carrillo is our last name. But y'all are so good a stuff I thought I'd get some input. I want to make an archway leading to front door with the name. 
Thoughts!?!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

That works just fine, in my opinion. Why are you wanting to change it?

I live in a neighborhood called Turnpike Gardens... And I call my haunt/light show Turnpike Terror


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a western style yard haunt and wanted a named that reflected that. So I google mapped Southern Nevada/Northern Arizona to see what I could find. I found Vulture Hill. Not only did I have a name ,but a mascot too.....

Depending on your theme, there could be lots of places nearby. 

Maybe "Carrillo Crypt" become "Los Carrillos Cemetary". A Spanish/Colonial Mexico/Arizona themed haunt with a backstory of hidden treasure and/or curses. 
MIght be fun to create an original cast of characters to haunt your home.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I like the "Los Carillos Cemetery", it gives it a little more formal sound.

Ghouly Girl, is there anything else particular to your house, neighborhood, etc.? I finally named my Haunt 'Twisted Tree Manor' because we have this really twisted tree in the front of our house and I just had to incorporate that name into the Haunt. I tried thinking of other cool names but when you have a yard haunt with a crazy twisted tree you kind of have to go with that.

What I guess I am saying is look for the elephant in the room kind of thing that is unique to your haunt. Naming it after your last name is cool, that is one direction, but if there is something that you could use that makes your haunt special that would also be cool. 
Also, if you have a backstory to your haunt you could pull something from that, I had been working on a back story for a bit and finally came up with something, the name of my haunt didnt come from the backstory but it accentuated it and kind of goes with it.

If you have pics those would help too. What is your theme?


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

oh, just saw you are in AZ. My old neck of the woods. That makes the Los Carillos Cemetery sound even more authentic. I would play up either the western or the Hispanic aspect.


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

How about "La Cripta Carrillo?"


----------

